# Carlos Bacca, tutti i 32 gol in questa stagione. Video.



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Carlos Bacca è molto vicino al Milan. Che giocatore è? Bene quest'anno ha segnato 32 gol (tra campionato, coppe e nazionale) Ma tutti i gol sono dentro l'area di rigore. Altri sulla linea della porta.

Qua in basso video con tutti i gol


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2015)

m'è bastato il primo minuto, tutti rigori o gol a 2 passi dalla porta, ribattute.....un cesso insomma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè, il fatto che debba essere assistito non vuol dire che non lo possa essere. Se Mihajlovic sarà capace di creare una squadra che abbia un gioco e crei occasioni, Bacca potrebbe anche essere il finalizzatore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2015)

Tutti bei gol


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Anche di viso assomiglia terribilmente a Ricardo Oliveira. Incredibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2015)

Senza un Ibra che abbatte difensori e portieri, servirà a poco

Comunque a suo merito voglio dire che ha senso della posizione. Pazzini nel 99% dei casi rimaneva a 10 km dal pallone o si nascondeva dietro al difensore


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Anche questo attaccante è MOOOOLTO sottovalutato.
Non ha i colpi, però è tremendamente cinico sotto porta ed è velocissimo.
Nel caso venga Ibra, ci voleva un attaccante molto mobile di fianco a lui, Bacca ha queste caratteristiche.
Non mi piace, ma se verrà sono sicuro farà molti gol.


----------



## aleslash (26 Giugno 2015)

Non mi piace manco un po', spero ci faccia ricredere, la Juve vinse lo scudetto con matri....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche di viso assomiglia terribilmente a Ricardo Oliveira. Incredibile.


Assomiglia più a Thiago Silva


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Assomiglia più a Thiago Silva



stavo per dire che assomiglia a Muriel, ma è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Isao (26 Giugno 2015)

Esattamente il tipo di attaccante che non ci serviva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Gran finalizzatore,punto.
A noi serve l'attaccante completo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (26 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> m'è bastato il primo minuto, tutti rigori o gol a 2 passi dalla porta, ribattute.....un cesso insomma.


ah ok allora inzaghi era un cesso.... ma non pensavo che un centravanti dovesse driblare tutta la squadra avversaria prima di far goal... più di 50 goal negli ultimi 2 anni ha fatto sto cesso vorrei sapere tevez, per esempio, quanti ne ha fatti?!?


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Un gol più ridicolo dell'altro, li facessi al calcetto mi metterei anche vergogna di esultare. C'è proprio bisogno di buttare 30 milioni per la versione esotica di Destro?


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2015)

tutto questo tra l'altro giocando in una squadra che vive di ripartenze e rifornimenti dalle fasce, in questo Milan non arriva manco alla doppia cifra.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> tutto questo tra l'altro giocando in una squadra che vive di ripartenze e rifornimenti dalle fasce, in questo Milan non arriva manco alla doppia cifra.



Mi sa che Galliani fa il mercato su Wikipedia, non c'è altra spiegazione. Guarda i numeri e pensa di fare i colpi


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Avrebbe senso in un ruolo alla Inzaghi se affianco ci fosse "lo Shevchenko" di turno. Cavani...Reus...Ibrahimovic...gente così


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> ah ok allora inzaghi era un cesso.... ma non pensavo che un centravanti dovesse driblare tutta la squadra avversaria prima di far goal... più di 50 goal negli ultimi 2 anni ha fatto sto cesso vorrei sapere tevez, per esempio, quanti ne ha fatti?!?



In Serie A hai bisogno di attaccanti che ti risolvono le partite, non degli Inzaghi. Inzaghi in campionato aveva numeri mediocri, e ricordo partite e partite dove andava a cozzare contro le difese avversare e non combinava niente.
Tevez è appunto uno di quei giocatori che ti risolve le parite, e alla Juve ha fatto un lavoro mostruoso anche per la squadra, simile a quello che faceva Ibra.

Bacca rientra appunto nella categoria degli Inzaghi


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2015)

raga continuate pure a dire che è scarso, tra l'altro alcuni sono gli stessi che dicevano che destro era un fenomeno ma questo fa gol in tutti i modi, è rapido ruba sempre il tempo al difensore, e il fatto che batte i rigori è solo un punto a favore suo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gran finalizzatore,punto.
> A noi serve l'attaccante completo.



secondo me non è un gran finalizzatore, è uno bravo ad aprire le difese, a crearsi occasioni da rete, non aspetta il pallone va sempre in contro, fateci caso..i finalizzatori sono altri, lui è un buon finalizzatore ma per me ha altre caratteristiche..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In Serie A hai bisogno di attaccanti che ti risolvono le partite, non degli Inzaghi. Inzaghi in campionato aveva numeri mediocri, e ricordo partite e partite dove andava a cozzare contro le difese avversare e non combinava niente.
> Tevez è appunto uno di quei giocatori che ti risolve le parite, e alla Juve ha fatto un lavoro mostruoso anche per la squadra, simile a quello che faceva Ibra.
> 
> Bacca rientra appunto nella categoria degli Inzaghi



secondo me non è un inzaghi..non c'entra proprio nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Avrebbe senso in un ruolo alla Inzaghi se affianco ci fosse "lo Shevchenko" di turno. Cavani...Reus...Ibrahimovic...gente così



bah...cavani è sopravvalutato e formerebbe assieme a bacca una coppia terribilmente scarsa dal punto di vista complementare, ibra gia va bene perchè sa fare anche il regista offensivo, reus è una mezzapunta...


----------



## Sotiris (26 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



veramente tristissimo...


----------



## beleno (26 Giugno 2015)

Praticamente gli unici goals fuori dall'area piccola li ha segnati su rigore!


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2015)

no questo no...


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Un cecchino...dai 3 metri.


----------



## Alex (26 Giugno 2015)

a sto punto si poteva tenere Destro, almeno costava di meno


----------



## Gas (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche di viso assomiglia terribilmente a Ricardo Oliveira. Incredibile.



E' la prima cosa che ho pensato pure io.


----------



## Superpippo9 (26 Giugno 2015)

Alex ha scritto:


> a sto punto si poteva tenere Destro, almeno costava di meno



Hanno lo stesso curriculum infatti.... Ah comunque c'è un attaccante che ha fatto lo stesso numero di goal ( solo giocava in Portogallo) ed in nazionale gli fa panchina che costava quasi il doppio di Bacca ma quello è un fenomeno è questo è una pippa....bah!!!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

Ho visto il video, gol normali niente di eccezionale effettivamente, però mi è piaciuta molto la rapidita con cui riesce a stoppare e tirare anche se pressato.
Per un giudizio completo però vorrei prima vedere cosa fa in campo oltre ai gol, quindi per ora sospendo il giudizio


----------



## Alex (26 Giugno 2015)

Martinez mi sembra comunque piu' completo di Bacca; Bacca e' un semplice finalizzatore alla Inzaghi, e si e' gia' visto che in una squadra allo sfascio come la nostra, questi giocatori sono inutili. Se dovesse arrivare spero solo che Mihajlovic riesca a creare gioco e possa farlo rendere come al Siviglia.



Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Hanno lo stesso curriculum infatti.... Ah comunque c'è un attaccante che ha fatto lo stesso numero di goal ( solo giocava in Portogallo) ed in nazionale gli fa panchina che costava quasi il doppio di Bacca ma quello è un fenomeno è questo è una pippa....bah!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Giugno 2015)

Sempre detto "non giudicate i giocatori dai video su youtube che sembrano tutti fenomeni"

Ma giuro.. MAI MAI MAI visto video più noioso di così


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

Questo video secondo me è più interessante per capire le caratteristiche del giocatore


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Questo video secondo me è più interessante per capire le caratteristiche del giocatore




Sono arrivato ad 1:04 ed ho chiuso. Schifato.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

32 gol, togliendo quelli su rigore (6/7), quasi tutti segnati nell'area piccola, im mischia, di rapina, con rimpalli fortunosi o con la palla da mettere solo in rete, solo un paio mi han fatto pensare "bel gol". 
Io lo lascerei dov'è, vale un Destro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Giugno 2015)

Quanto è brutto... Ha la faccia da scarsone a caso preso dall'Inter....


----------



## Nicco (26 Giugno 2015)

E' un giocatore che tutto sommato ci può stare ma non alle cifre che lo dovremmo pagare, nel senso, anche Toni segnò una trentina di goal alla viola ma mai la sua valutazione raggiunse certe cifre.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile, tanto valeva riscattare Destro.

Questo qui è cosi palese non ti cambi l'attacco, non è un Jackson Martinez. Soldi buttati, fallimento annunciato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Giugno 2015)

E' un finalizzatore. Se non viene assistito per bene, farà la fine dei suoi predecessori (Matri, Torres). Se ci fosse un Ibra accanto a lui, magari avremmo un grande attacco.


----------



## addox (26 Giugno 2015)

La metà sono sulla linea di porta. Mah..


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2015)

beh alla fine non è che segna gol tanto diversi da quelli di un Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> beh alla fine non è che segna gol tanto diversi da quelli di un Cristiano Ronaldo


Carlostiano Baccaldo


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Uno più brutto dell'altro..che schifo...io sto cesso non lo voglio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sempre detto "non giudicate i giocatori dai video su youtube *che sembrano tutti fenomen*i"
> 
> Ma giuro.. MAI MAI MAI visto video più noioso di così



Questo pare scarso pure in un video dove segna 30 gol..


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2015)

attaccante vergognoso..veramente questo dovrebbe giocare in campionati di bassa lega..non sa fare nulla se non appoggiare la palla in rete da 1 cm


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Giugno 2015)

Se continuiamo con Menez questo finisce come Destro, Matri e Torres. Non puo segnare senza assist, assist che da noi non avra.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo con Menez questo finisce come Destro, Matri e Torres. Non puo segnare senza assist, assist che da noi non avra.



Un attaccante in mezzo a Cerci e Menez è spacciato.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> beh alla fine non è che segna gol tanto diversi da quelli di un Cristiano Ronaldo



Sempre gol sono, valgono tutti uguale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Guardiamo il lato positivo. Matri e Torres con la maglia rossonera non la mettevano dentro neanche sulla linea di porta


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Secondo il vostro ragionamento, Inzaghi era uno scarsone di prima categoria. Idem Vieri.
I gol davanti alla porta bisogna saperli fare. Soprattutto in una finale di EL.
Morata che ha fatto gol in champions appoggiandola dentro è uno scarsone?


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Secondo il vostro ragionamento, Inzaghi era uno scarsone di prima categoria. Idem Vieri.
> I gol davanti alla porta bisogna saperli fare. Soprattutto in una finale di EL.
> Morata che ha fatto gol in champions appoggiandola dentro è uno scarsone?



Ripeto il discorso che ho fatto qualche pagina fa. Inzaghi in campionato faceva pochii gol e aveva un sacco di difficoltà a segnare. Andava a sbattere contro le difese ogni partite, io me lo ricordo. In Europa, ovviamente un altro discorso... lì non hai squadre che si chiudono dietro, le squadre si allungano, ecc.
Inzaghi, poi, penso lo ricordiamo tutti, aveva dietro una delle squadre più forti del mondo, che lo mandavano in porta a ripetizione.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Secondo il vostro ragionamento, Inzaghi era uno scarsone di prima categoria. Idem Vieri.
> I gol davanti alla porta bisogna saperli fare. Soprattutto in una finale di EL.
> Morata che ha fatto gol in champions appoggiandola dentro è uno scarsone?



Vieri segnava solo sulla linea di porta? Ma non scherziamo, vai a rivederti i gol che faceva Vieri che è meglio...la memoria ti inganna.
Inzaghi si, dal punto di vista tecnico era uno scarsone, nel Milan attuale probabilmente avrebbe fallito. 
Morata non scarsone ma molto pompato dai media, ne riparliamo tra un pò...nel Milan attuale non lo vorrei


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Questo video secondo me è più interessante per capire le caratteristiche del giocatore



confermo quello che avevo già detto, poiché l'ho visto giocare abbastanza volte (adoro la Liga), è inelegante come pochi.
avrebbe un senso solo con Ibrahimovic accanto, perché altrimenti nel nostro contesto di squadra farebbe la fine di Destro, che non è più scarso di lui ed ha 5 anni di meno.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche di viso assomiglia terribilmente a Ricardo Oliveira. Incredibile.



Ennesimo calciatore che fallirà per via dell'assenza di un centrocampista tecnico o un regista a centrocampo.


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Sinceramente non credevo pienamente a ciò che leggevo scritto su Bacca dalla maggior parte del forum prima di vedere questo video. Dopo averlo visto direi che è un Destro potenziato. Perfettamente ciò che NON ci serve. Vedremo se il Condor riuscirà nell'impresa


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non credevo pienamente a ciò che leggevo scritto su Bacca dalla maggior parte del forum prima di vedere questo video. Dopo averlo visto direi che è un Destro potenziato. Perfettamente ciò che NON ci serve. Vedremo se il Condor riuscirà nell'impresa



La cosa bella è che ci sono alcuni gol dove uno tira più o meno dall'area piccola e penso "vabbè dai, meglio di niente"... poi mi accorgo che non è quello Bacca, che in realtà è quello che nel frattempo era rimasto fermo ad aspettare la deviazione del portiere e a segnare con 3/4 di palla già dentro


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (27 Giugno 2015)

Forse vi dimenticare che il Siviglia del buon Bacca è una delle squadre gestite da Lucas e dalla Doyen.
Altro che dissidi con Galliani.
Hanno montato tutto questo teatrino per distogliere l'attenzione dai "fondi oscuri" visto che si iniziava a parlarne troppo, ma dietro il mercato c'è anche Lucas.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ripeto il discorso che ho fatto qualche pagina fa. Inzaghi in campionato faceva pochii gol e aveva un sacco di difficoltà a segnare. Andava a sbattere contro le difese ogni partite, io me lo ricordo. In Europa, ovviamente un altro discorso... lì non hai squadre che si chiudono dietro, le squadre si allungano, ecc.
> Inzaghi, poi, penso lo ricordiamo tutti, aveva dietro una delle squadre più forti del mondo, che lo mandavano in porta a ripetizione.



Inzaghi ha vinto la classifica cannonieri con l'Atalanta in un campionato ultra competitivo. Col Milan l'anno della Champions 2003 fece 17 gol. Poi una serie incredibile di infortuni, tale che a un certo punto si pensava avesse chiuso la carriera.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha vinto la classifica cannonieri con l'Atalanta in un campionato ultra competitivo. Col Milan l'anno della Champions 2003 fece 17 gol. Poi una serie incredibile di infortuni, tale che a un certo punto si pensava avesse chiuso la carriera.



Giocando nell'Atalanta però, è tutto abbastanza diverso come spazi. Quante volte ha superato i 20 gol ? Solo quell'anno, e comunque dubito che sto Bacca sia come Inzaghi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Giugno 2015)

Bravo nello stop e tiro, belli quelli in controbalzo come quello in finale, eseguito con freddezza e semplicità. Ma non ha dribbling?


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2015)

La mia impressione è che metà dei gol segnati da Bacca in Liga non sarebbero possibili qui, perchè in serie A le squadre si chiudono, e le difese sono basse.Infatti ha fatto benissimo anche in Europa League, perchè le squadre si affrontano a viso aperto e lui ha molti più spazi per attaccare la profondità, un po' come fa Gameiro sempre al Siviglia.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giocando nell'Atalanta però, è tutto abbastanza diverso come spazi. Quante volte ha superato i 20 gol ? Solo quell'anno, e comunque dubito che sto Bacca sia come Inzaghi.



il mio commento non riguardava Bacca, che non conosco abbastanza da poter eseguire una valutazione obiettiva. Inzaghi pre infortunio i suoi 15 gol almeno li portava a casa, e non mi pare poco.


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2015)

Qui le sue giocate in una partita contro il Real Madrid


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2015)

Inutile negare che ricorda molto Inzaghi! Ricordo anche quanto ho smadonnato per il suo "inutile" arrivo, ma poi...


----------



## mèuris (28 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Inutile negare che ricorda molto Inzaghi! Ricordo anche quanto ho smadonnato per il suo "inutile" arrivo, ma poi...



Vero! Ricorda molto Pippo nei tagli sul filo del fuorigioco e nella spietatezza in area. Forse, ha un po'di tecnica in più ed è leggermente più portato per le palle in profondità che per i colpi di testa su cross dal fondo (anche se ho visto che segna anche in quel modo). Serve qualcuno che lo possa innescare dal centrocampo, a mio parere.


----------



## Isao (19 Agosto 2015)

Questa discussione dovrebbe essere messa tra quelle importanti. Dovrebbe essere da monito a tutti che qui sul forum non ci sono DS ma al più un paio di guardatori di youtube e qualche raro guardatore di partite. Per questo video c'è stato chi ha distrutto Bacca senza nemmeno vederlo mezza volta in campo, ridicolo.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Esattamente il tipo di attaccante che non ci serviva.



Beh anche tu non la pensavi tanto diversamente


----------



## Isao (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh anche tu non la pensavi tanto diversamente



Ma io non mi sono mai innalzato a DS e non l'ho bocciato. Ho solo detto che le caratteristiche erano diverse da quelle che ci servivano. Non ho detto che era un Destro. Io sono un guardatore di youtube e di partite, e come tale non sputo mai sentenze. Non uso mai nomignoli atti a sbeffeggiare (odiosi e insopportabili) e non faccio confronti con le pippe che abbiamo avuto in rosa. Io sono un tifoso-medio e mi atteggio da tale. Però non sopporto i tifosi medi che si atteggiano da DS proponendo poi sempre il solito nome e bocciando tutto il resto, soprattutto se con cittadinanza italiana.

A scanso di equivoci vorrei precisare che:
- non è un atto di difesa gallianesca, anzi faccio parte di chi lo vuole pensionato.
- non è un attacco personale. Non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare. Mi riferisco a quel andamento strisciante di tutto il forum che si erge a DS bocciando chiunque per un video.


PS: Ci sarebbe da riesumare il post su Baselli, il "è scarso perché su transfermarket ho visto che è panchinaro nell'Atalanta", con un video della partita di coppa italia per far capire a pieno il succo del mio discorso. (Non sto volendo dire che rimpiango Baselli, assolutamente)


----------

